# Playing around with  Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu:



## Henso (Jan 2, 2006)

Three clips from some recent training.

action=download&http://beta.yousendit.com/transfer.php?ufid=4C5698CA9854679F

http://beta.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=D4F647E751E136D2

http://beta.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=CD27F03BB0435CA2


----------



## Pacificshore (Jan 2, 2006)

Nice clips


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice clips.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice, thanks for posting!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## MJS (Jan 4, 2006)

I can't seem to get any of them to play.  Can they be viewed using Windows Media or do you need Quicktime?


----------



## green meanie (Jan 4, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> I can't seem to get any of them to play. Can they be viewed using Windows Media or do you need Quicktime?


 
I'm not 100% sure cause I watched them yesterday (and that was a long time ago) but I think they're quicktime.


----------



## MJS (Jan 4, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> I'm not 100% sure cause I watched them yesterday (and that was a long time ago) but I think they're quicktime.


 
If QT is needed, that would explain it!

Thanks


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 4, 2006)

Finally had a chance to see these, they looked good!


----------



## jdinca (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for posting these. Good stuff.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry, not impressed.


----------



## stephen (Jan 6, 2006)

Link doesn't seem to be working...


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 6, 2006)

Nimravus said:
			
		

> Sorry, not impressed.


 
Wow.  Im supprised by that.

Wait, no I'm not.

Anyhow...


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Yeah, that wasn't very nice.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 7, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Yeah, that wasn't very nice.


 
No, it wasn't. Any MT member with the gumption to post a clip for thousands of members (and visitors) to potentially observe deserves some credit and respect. :asian:


----------



## jdinca (Jan 7, 2006)

Nimravus said:
			
		

> Sorry, not impressed.


 
Gosh, that was constructive.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Jan 7, 2006)

I WAS being nice. Want to see some good taijutsu?

http://www.archive.org/search.php?query=kaigousuru


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 7, 2006)

While I really like the way Arnaud moves based on DVD footage 
I have observed, these clips do not really do his skills justice.
Not that they are bad clips but rather that they do not showcase
his skills as well as other footage does.  Arnaud Shihan moves
awesome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Jan 7, 2006)

Nice clips.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 7, 2006)

Nimravus said:
			
		

> I WAS being nice. Want to see some good taijutsu?
> 
> http://www.archive.org/search.php?query=kaigousuru



Thats great, Nim.

Lets all sit around and watch Hatsumi videos instead of training and hope that he magically poofs out of the DVD the next time we are attacked, since nothing we do is good enough...

Lemme give you a tip, friend...

We havnt all been training 20 or 30 years in this art... Its great you can show us clips of people who, by the grace of their lifestyles, age, and fortunes have been training since the 70's and 80's IN JAPAN with the source.  BUT, I'm sorry to say, thats NOT 90% of us in this art, so why dont you relax and let the rest of us train?  

Henso trains under Papa-san.  Papa-san feels Henso is deserving of his rank.  If you have an issue with his Taijutsu, why not go tell Mr. Martin that in person?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 7, 2006)

Nimravus said:
			
		

> I WAS being nice. Want to see some good taijutsu?
> 
> http://www.archive.org/search.php?query=kaigousuru



Interesting clips. I appreciate the link.

But I also appreciate those who post here. Not everyone is a grandmaster yet!


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Jan 7, 2006)

*EDIT - Please remove*


----------



## stephen (Jan 8, 2006)

Ah, they work for me now for some reason. 

Kudos for placing clips for all to see. 

That said, it seems the uke needs to stay in kamae when he attacks. He's giving his balance away. 

But, nice to see clips.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jan 8, 2006)

Great clips!

Thanks!

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------

